# May Photography Competition: Lines



## cybertect (May 4, 2008)

Hopefully not premature with this (is there any 'official' channel I should go through?  ) but here's going...

The theme is *Lines*

Should allow plenty of room for interpretation. 

Dictionary.com: lots of definitions

* It is encouraged that people enter new photos
* Up to 3 pictures allowed per person
* Post up the link, not the picture
* All entries must be in by 31st May at 23:59:59 and not a second later or you will be thrown into a vat of developing fluid.
* Only use pictures you photographed yourself
* If you edit the picture then tell us what you did
* Please don’t change pictures once you have entered them
* Have fun

Voting:

* Starts on 1st June and ends on 3rd June.
* Anyone can vote, you don't have to have entered.
* Vote for your 1st, 2nd and 3rd favourites. 1st choice is worth 3 points, 2nd choice is worth 2 points and 3rd choice is worth 1 point.
* The entry with the most points wins and chooses the next theme.

e2a: Thumbnails


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 4, 2008)

Congratulations Cybertect.  Your win must be by the biggest margin in the history of the competition.

Well done for your quick timing in putting up the new topic.


----------



## alef (May 4, 2008)

Mmmm... lines! Love photos with strong geometrical shapes. I'll try to take some new shots for this.


----------



## alef (May 4, 2008)

First entry, taken just minutes ago (Ricoh GX100, macro setting):
Groovy


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 4, 2008)

First entry, taken aaaages ago in Manchester:

Wilderness II


----------



## cybertect (May 4, 2008)

I'm liking both of those


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 5, 2008)

Two shots from the last week or so:

Electricity

Bridge

Levels have been nudged a bit.


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 5, 2008)

I like the Bridge one, which lens?


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 5, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> I like the Bridge one, which lens?



Good question. Don't know. That was taken with a borrowed digital camera as the 35mm SLR I normally use is out of action (because I'm too poor to buy film)


----------



## janeb (May 5, 2008)

Entry 1, Rocks at Yesnaby

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1216/1031552952_2683f7056f.jpg?v=0


----------



## stowpirate (May 5, 2008)

Are we going to have a debate about good or bad taste this month or are we free to submit anything that is legal?  Can I enter a photo of my son with multitude of IV lines in him? 

As an amateur photographer having spent the last five months in a NHS hospital watching paint dry  I think IV lines is a fascinating subject for such a photo competition and my son has no problem as he knows it is just a photo.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 5, 2008)

My first entry to help get things going:

Planks, Slats, Grids and Online

Levels tweaked and cropped.


----------



## alef (May 5, 2008)

stowpirate said:


> Are we going to have a debate about good or bad taste this month or are we free to submit anything that is legal?  Can I enter a photo of my son with multitude of IV lines in him?
> 
> As an amateur photographer having spent the last five months in a NHS hospital watching paint dry  I think IV lines is a fascinating subject for such a photo competition and my son has no problem as he knows it is just a photo.



Generating debate is a _good_ thing. I would like to see the IV lines photos please.


----------



## mitochondria (May 5, 2008)

wasps

levels, crop


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 6, 2008)

Hocus Eye. said:


> My first entry to help get things going:
> 
> Planks, Slats, Grids and Online
> 
> Levels tweaked and cropped.


there's a painting in cardiff museum that is so similar to your shot, its spooky (but can't remember who by tho ). 

there's a man and woman running around the corner in the painting but so much else of it resembles your photo, from the framing to the ambience and the light, good stuff


----------



## Pavlik (May 6, 2008)

Jen's room
http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/6455/img0918smbo8.jpg

Clear day
http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/3254/img1194smdw2.jpg

Middle of the road
http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/3231/img9906ka7.jpg


All taken in the last couple of weeks.


----------



## LadyLDN (May 6, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> Middle of the road
> http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/3231/img9906ka7.jpg
> 
> 
> All taken in the last couple of weeks.



Really liking this one Pavlik!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 6, 2008)

my son asked me to enter this, on his behalf. so i have.

radioactive eve


----------



## mort (May 6, 2008)

Excellent subject, and well done on the resounding win cybertech.

1. Paper Rainbow

(Slightly cropped)


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 6, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> my son asked me to enter this, on his behalf. so i have.
> 
> radioactive eve



Paulie

Isn't the weather a bit too warm to be feeding your kids _Readybrek_.


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 6, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> my son asked me to enter this, on his behalf. so i have.
> 
> radioactive eve



Fantastic!


----------



## Grobelaar (May 6, 2008)

My first entry in the Urban75 photo comp.

Browsing

forgot to say - small edit on the levels


----------



## MightyAphrodite (May 6, 2008)

this is probably one of the most simple photos ive ever taken, and its poorly shot, but theres a poignant story behind it so to me it makes it a great shot....


*NO CROSSING ZONE*



*cropped a little and shot in b&w


----------



## Pavlik (May 6, 2008)

LadyLDN said:


> Really liking this one Pavlik!



thankee.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 6, 2008)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Paulie
> 
> Isn't the weather a bit too warm to be feeding your kids _Readybrek_.


they're strange, the cornish 

he was being shown some different ways of using exposures with his camera and got inventive with his sister, in a good way. i really liked this one he did (not an entry for the comp) 3 Ghostly Eves


----------



## LadyLDN (May 6, 2008)

Grobelaar said:


> My first entry in the Urban75 photo comp.
> 
> Browsing
> 
> forgot to say - small edit on the levels



Nice one Grobs!


----------



## cybertect (May 7, 2008)

Thumbnails


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 7, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> Fantastic!


yes, i thought it was good, hence my enncouragement of entry


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 7, 2008)

Cybertect

Sorry to be a pain but you have made a typo with my title.  It is _slats_ plural not _slat_ singular as you have made it.  It makes less sense in the singular.  Can you edit this?

EDITED TO SAY:- Thanks for the edit Cybertect.


----------



## cybertect (May 7, 2008)

Sorry 

Sorted.


----------



## stowpirate (May 7, 2008)

1 - Sarcophagus

http://sovietcamera.110mb.com/temp/may/index.html


----------



## soulfluxzero (May 7, 2008)

1: in the belly of the beast


----------



## Grobelaar (May 7, 2008)

Hocus Eye. said:


> My first entry to help get things going:
> 
> Planks, Slats, Grids and Online
> 
> Levels tweaked and cropped.



Loving this photo, great colours and lovely picking out of the detail on wood and brickwork.


----------



## stowpirate (May 7, 2008)

2 - Journeys End

http://www.btinternet.com/~stowupland/leica3c/slides/l3cj.jpg

Taken with colour film, scanned and converted to black and white.


----------



## hiccup (May 8, 2008)

Euclidian Parallel

(colour balance adjusted lightly)


----------



## kropotkin (May 8, 2008)

1- Explosions in the Sky

2- The Hole

3- The Bowl


----------



## e19896 (May 8, 2008)

lines of the hands tell us our future


----------



## Pavlik (May 8, 2008)

kropotkin said:


> 2- The Hole



I like that a lot.
just one question

wtf is it?


----------



## kropotkin (May 8, 2008)

Cheers. It was a double staircase in a castle in Llubjiana, Slovenia- one goes up, the other down.


----------



## Grobelaar (May 8, 2008)

kropotkin said:


> Cheers. It was a double staircase in a castle in Llubjiana, Slovenia- one goes up, the other down.



Ah that makes sense now. But how do you have stairs that go up or down - surely they go in both directions, unless people choose to stick to instructions.


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 8, 2008)

1. Lines of Poles


----------



## cybertect (May 8, 2008)

Barking_Mad said:


> 1. Lines of Poles





> Forbidden
> 
> You don't have permission to access /o4/26/427026/1/58150168.streetlights.jpg on this server.
> 
> Apache/2.0.58 (Unix) Server at i.pbase.com Port 80


----------



## cybertect (May 8, 2008)

Thumbnails updated (apart from Barking Mad's entry)


----------



## Firky (May 8, 2008)

1) The Moon


----------



## Firky (May 8, 2008)

2) Fratton


----------



## Firky (May 8, 2008)

3) Conform and Stay in Line

Bit of an recherché entry but wtf.


----------



## funky_sessions (May 9, 2008)

1. light trails http://www.flickr.com/photos/funky-strawberry/2183565711/in/photostream/ - I can't decide if I like this shot or not, i'm going to take some new ones for my other entries.


----------



## stowpirate (May 9, 2008)

3 - Numbers of the beast

http://sovietcamera.110mb.com/temp/may/entry3.html

Gimped, Photoshop, Virtual Photographer and Picasa


----------



## LadyLDN (May 9, 2008)

firky said:


> 2) Fratton



Is this at Fratton train station?
If so, this looks amazing firky... I walk along it every other Friday when I head to the boyf's - what a totally different take on it


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 9, 2008)

i've corrected the url on my entry on post #41. Not sure what happened.....


----------



## Structaural (May 9, 2008)

Hocus Eye. said:


> My first entry to help get things going:
> 
> Planks, Slats, Grids and Online
> 
> Levels tweaked and cropped.



where is that Hocus?

(Lovely shot btw - I like the sunny foreground but grey sky)


----------



## Structaural (May 9, 2008)

firky said:


> 1) The Moon



 looks like a scene from  Brazil


----------



## stowpirate (May 9, 2008)

firky said:


> 1) The Moon



That is one amazing photo. Have you a colour version?


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 9, 2008)

Second entry: Tower


----------



## janeb (May 9, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> Second entry: Tower



That's great


----------



## Firky (May 9, 2008)

LadyLDN said:


> Is this at Fratton train station?
> If so, this looks amazing firky... I walk along it every other Friday when I head to the boyf's - what a totally different take on it



Thanks!

It's near Fratton, the walkway over the railway line behind the Police Station before you get to Southsea Station. I forget the name of the road, haven't lived in Portsmouth for some time.


----------



## Firky (May 9, 2008)

stowpirate said:


> That is one amazing photo. Have you a colour version?



I do on my other computer, which is upstairs and I can't be arsed to turn it on and rummage for it


----------



## Firky (May 9, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> Second entry: Tower



Eldon Square!


----------



## brix (May 9, 2008)

Concrete staircase

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2017/2410855443_a6f368ec34.jpg?v=0


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 9, 2008)

firky said:


> Eldon Square!



Innit.


----------



## Firky (May 9, 2008)

If you go into that green square bit there used to be a good cafe that sold nice cakes, don't know if it is still there. Probably a trendy pub now.


----------



## dlx1 (May 9, 2008)

Lines to no were 
_
its old photo but its there _


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 9, 2008)

Structaural said:


> where is that Hocus?
> 
> (Lovely shot btw - I like the sunny foreground but grey sky)



It is in Paignton Devon near the entrance to the bus station if you ever find yourself there.


----------



## dlx1 (May 10, 2008)

Her name was ...


----------



## High Voltage (May 10, 2008)

Field

Bit of spotting out, you wouldn't believe how many flies and bugs there were and a little tweak on the colour balance.

Oh and my first entry, so please be gentle.


----------



## dlx1 (May 10, 2008)

Rape filds are  I would have got low down less sky


----------



## Pavlik (May 10, 2008)

High Voltage said:


> Field
> 
> Bit of spotting out, you wouldn't believe how many flies and bugs there were and a little tweak on the colour balance.
> 
> Oh and my first entry, so please be gentle.


tis a wee bit big to view properly.


----------



## cybertect (May 10, 2008)

Thumbnails updated


----------



## cybertect (May 10, 2008)

Went out on Thursday lunchtime in search of compo opportunities in Bermondsey:

1. Under the Bridge

2. Overpass

Crop, B&W conversion and some curves in Adobe Lightroom


----------



## brix (May 10, 2008)

mitochondria said:


> wasps
> 
> levels, crop



I think this is my favourite so far.  I love the composition, the combination of colours and the details in the picture (like the pipes that have been painted over and the bumps in the wallpaper).   It's


----------



## High Voltage (May 11, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> tis a wee bit big to view properly.



Right, HELP.

This views OK on my laptop and NOT on my other 'puter. I even tested the pic out prior to posting. . . . so now I am V V 

And on Mrs Voltages laptop it views huge as well . . . even more confused.


----------



## janeb (May 11, 2008)

High Voltage said:


> Right, HELP.
> 
> This views OK on my laptop and NOT on my other 'puter. I even tested the pic out prior to posting. . . . so now I am V V
> 
> And on Mrs Voltages laptop it views huge as well . . . even more confused.



Views fine for me


----------



## Pavlik (May 11, 2008)

High Voltage said:


> Right, HELP.
> 
> This views OK on my laptop and NOT on my other 'puter. I even tested the pic out prior to posting. . . . so now I am V V
> 
> And on Mrs Voltages laptop it views huge as well . . . even more confused.


make it 800 x 600 
i think that fits most screens.


----------



## mitochondria (May 11, 2008)

brix said:


> I think this is my favourite so far.  I love the composition, the combination of colous and the details in the picture (like the pipes that have been painted over and the bumps in the wallpaper).   It's



Thanks!  

Colours first caught my attention there - explosive orange vs very pale yellow. I guess it is due to the light - cloud filtered Glasgow sun.


----------



## johey24 (May 11, 2008)

High Voltage said:


> Field
> 
> Bit of spotting out, you wouldn't believe how many flies and bugs there were and a little tweak on the colour balance.
> 
> Oh and my first entry, so please be gentle.



Great 1st entry, HVolt


----------



## High Voltage (May 11, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> make it 800 x 600
> i think that fits most screens.



800 x 600 WHAT'S?? 

mm, cm, lpi, lpcm?

New fangled "technology"


----------



## stowpirate (May 11, 2008)

High Voltage said:


> 800 x 600 WHAT'S??
> 
> mm, cm, lpi, lpcm?
> 
> New fangled "technology"



dpi

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dots_per_inch


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 11, 2008)

High Voltage

You need to resize your image so that it is no taller than about 700 _pixels _high.  In Photoshop do a _resize_.  Your image is currently 3,888 pixels high.  If you reduce that height to no more than 700 pixels it will be fine on anyone's computer.  The width looks after itself.

In any case Firefox presents the image to fit the screen with an option to enlarge to the massive original size.


----------



## cybertect (May 11, 2008)

FWIW, the compo gallery already has a resized version.


----------



## Grobelaar (May 11, 2008)

1 - Browsing

2 - Bendy Bench

Another entry from this weekend's shots. Did some post production - using the Alienskin Exposure 2 filter set to add a B&W Kodak Tri-X 400 (pushed by one stop).


----------



## neonwilderness (May 11, 2008)

1. Saltburn Pier


----------



## janeb (May 11, 2008)

Entry 2, reflections

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3277/2483298739_d0805c0146.jpg?v=0


----------



## Pavlik (May 11, 2008)

neonwilderness said:


> 1. Saltburn Pier



that's nice


----------



## Grobelaar (May 12, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> that's nice



agreed the smooth water looks eerie.


----------



## Pavlik (May 12, 2008)

Grobelaar said:


> agreed the smooth water looks eerie.



didnt notice the water 
was too busy looking at the rest


----------



## soulfluxzero (May 12, 2008)

2. constructivism


----------



## tom_craggs (May 12, 2008)

Soulfluxzero - that's fantastic

Also like both of Grobelaar's shots.

Here's my first entry - there's a little too much noise but I haven't had the chance to get back here and take a better version.

Road to Nowhere


----------



## Firky (May 12, 2008)

tom_craggs said:


> Soulfluxzero - that's fantastic
> 
> Also like both of Grobelaar's shots.
> 
> ...



Is that Holy Island? Gorgeous shot.


----------



## tom_craggs (May 12, 2008)

firky said:


> Is that Holy Island? Gorgeous shot.



Thanks Firks, no its Burnham-on-Sea actually in Somerset...looking out into the Severn somewhere out of the frame off to the left is Hinkley Point Nuclear Power Station...


----------



## cybertect (May 12, 2008)

Thumbnails updated


----------



## neonwilderness (May 12, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> that's nice





Grobelaar said:


> agreed the smooth water looks eerie.



Thanks, it took a while to get the exposure right (ended up using an ND8 and circular polarizer).  The sky is completely over exposed but I quite like the effect, it looks like the pier is disappearing into nothingness. 



tom_craggs said:


> Here's my first entry


I like this


----------



## Pavlik (May 13, 2008)

tom_craggs said:


> Here's my first entry - there's a little too much noise but I haven't had the chance to get back here and take a better version.
> 
> Road to Nowhere



Is that on the levels?


----------



## tom_craggs (May 13, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> Is that on the levels?



Yes Pavlik, you should give this a try (are you still in Yeovil?) - Burnham-on-Sea to Weston-Super-Mare all very photogenic because of the high tidal range...


----------



## Pavlik (May 13, 2008)

tom_craggs said:


> Yes Pavlik, you should give this a try (are you still in Yeovil?) - Burnham-on-Sea to Weston-Super-Mare all very photogenic because of the high tidal range...



I'm in Glastonbury and the roads often disappear a bit like that round here.
I've always liked seeing waves rolling across the fields and gates sticking up out of the water.


----------



## tom_craggs (May 13, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> I'm in Glastonbury and the roads often disappear a bit like that round here.
> I've always liked seeing waves rolling across the fields and gates sticking up out of the water.



Ah right, no this is actually the sea, on a slip road/jetty at Burnham-on-Sea which I count as being the levels...when the tide is out this is just a road that goes down to the beach.


----------



## teuchter (May 13, 2008)

stowpirate said:


> dpi
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dots_per_inch



pixels, don't you mean?

600 x 800 dpi doesn't make any sense.

dpi isn't really relevant to viewing something on screen anyway.


----------



## teuchter (May 13, 2008)

tom_craggs said:


> Soulfluxzero - that's fantastic
> 
> Also like both of Grobelaar's shots.
> 
> ...



Nice photo, very atmospheric - but there's one thing that bothers me: it looks like the horizon is bent - how did that happen? (Or is it just an optical illusion?)


----------



## tom_craggs (May 13, 2008)

teuchter said:


> Nice photo, very atmospheric - but there's one thing that bothers me: it looks like the horizon is bent - how did that happen? (Or is it just an optical illusion?)



Yeah I know what you mean, it's a weird one. I am not great with my horizons but in this case there is something odd, it's a bit of an illusion...on the left hand side of the horizon there is actually land (a low island) but it has come out the same tones as the sea, the right hand side of the image is the true horizon and is straight.

To me it looks like the sea itself is swelling on the left hand side - it's weird and a bit distracting I agree.


----------



## teuchter (May 13, 2008)

tom_craggs said:


> Yeah I know what you mean, it's a weird one. I am not great with my horizons but in this case there is something odd, it's a bit of an illusion...on the left hand side of the horizon there is actually land (a low island) but it has come out the same tones as the sea, the right hand side of the image is the true horizon and is straight.
> 
> To me it looks like the sea itself is swelling on the left hand side - it's weird and a bit distracting I agree.



Strange. It definitely looks like the sea horizon itself is curving up.

I "fixed" it but it still looks very slightly wobbly...

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2395/2489567473_13b26c9775_o.jpg



(Sorry, I've just got a bit of a thing about horizons being level.....)


----------



## lobster (May 13, 2008)

cloths line

chair

cot


----------



## Pavlik (May 13, 2008)

lobster said:


> cloths line


I like that.


----------



## Dhimmi (May 13, 2008)

Entry #1

"Shed Victorian"   http://img301.imageshack.us/img301/3451/lineskp9.jpg


----------



## fen_boy (May 14, 2008)

Dhimmi said:


> Entry #1
> 
> "Shed Victorian"   http://img301.imageshack.us/img301/3451/lineskp9.jpg



I like that it looks like you're inside the skeleton of a giant mechanical echindna or something.


----------



## Dhimmi (May 14, 2008)

fen_boy said:


> I like that it looks like you're inside the skeleton of a giant mechanical echindna or something.



It's the very top of a covered dry dock at Chatham Dockyards, built around 1850, and only just reopened to the public a couple of weeks ago. It's an incredible structure.


----------



## tom_craggs (May 16, 2008)

2nd Entry - Tree Lines


----------



## mitochondria (May 16, 2008)

2. rhinolines


----------



## hiccup (May 16, 2008)

mitochondria said:


> 2. rhinolines



I like that


----------



## neonwilderness (May 17, 2008)

2 - Pylon


----------



## Lawl (May 17, 2008)

1. ravon


----------



## Lawl (May 17, 2008)

2. spikey


----------



## Lawl (May 17, 2008)

3. walking above said lines


----------



## neonwilderness (May 17, 2008)

Lawl said:


> 3. walking above said lines



I like this one


----------



## Lawl (May 17, 2008)

cheers!


----------



## Chemical needs (May 17, 2008)

1. Mutant Fruit


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 18, 2008)

1. Bamboo Forest

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2038/2501994758_9b4f95fb7f.jpg

2. KUMU

http://cache.virtualtourist.com/2694699-Inside_KUMU_Tallinn-Tallinn.jpg


----------



## Termite Man (May 18, 2008)

My first entry .

Ray of Light


----------



## Termite Man (May 18, 2008)

Entry number 2

leaves


----------



## Nina (May 18, 2008)

my first entry

*cane rows*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/2502326791/

some PS work in vignetting and colour changes in channel mixer


----------



## Nina (May 18, 2008)

Chemical needs said:


> 1. Mutant Fruit



LOL, I like that


----------



## Pavlik (May 18, 2008)

I'm liking all the liney pics


----------



## dlx1 (May 18, 2008)

ravon  - use as desktop ?
walking above said lines


----------



## e19896 (May 19, 2008)

“the specture of the feast”

walk this way?


The other 82 inspired by lines


----------



## Rainingstairs (May 19, 2008)

*Athens*

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y54/Moonzott/Greece061.jpg


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 19, 2008)

I really like that one.


----------



## Forkboy (May 20, 2008)

Order vs Chaos

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2244/2507171634_132c13a19d.jpg?v=0


PP'd levels and velvia 50 simulation


----------



## cybertect (May 21, 2008)

Thumbnails updated.

Sorry about the delay, I've been a bit busy lately.


----------



## Largo (May 21, 2008)

Random  Scribbles

Driving

Walking the Dog

I still have to perfect the focus of this, but it's hard with no solid canvas.


----------



## cybertect (May 21, 2008)

they're great!


----------



## teuchter (May 21, 2008)

The dog one is best!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 21, 2008)

Well done Largo.  They are really good and the car one very funny.  Was there an audience when you did that one?


----------



## dlx1 (May 21, 2008)

cybertec

there 2 thums off
lobster - cloths line
lobster - cloths line
lobster - cot
lobster - cot


----------



## Largo (May 21, 2008)

Just my drunken friends. No actual audience.
My who mission this summer is to perfect lighting & composition of light dog.


----------



## cybertect (May 22, 2008)

dlx1 said:


> cybertec
> 
> there 2 thums off
> lobster - cloths line
> ...



Ta for that. The first upload I tried today failed and the pics hadn't turned up when I checked, so I did it again. A couple must have slipped through.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 22, 2008)

no2. the answer my friend


----------



## hiccup (May 22, 2008)

2: Stripes


----------



## tom_craggs (May 22, 2008)

hiccup said:


> 2: Stripes




That's a nice interpreatation. I like the shot.


----------



## tom_craggs (May 22, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> no2. the answer my friend



Brighton Pier, I was there trying to get some shots this weekend for the comp...and failing. I like the warm light.


----------



## hiccup (May 22, 2008)

tom_craggs said:


> That's a nice interpreatation. I like the shot.



Cheers



tom_craggs said:


> Brighton Pier, I was there trying to get some shots this weekend for the comp...and failing. I like the warm light.



My shot was also in Brighton, just next to the pier, coincidentally


----------



## selamlar (May 23, 2008)

Towards the light

Will be impressed if anyone can guess what/where this is!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 23, 2008)

tom_craggs said:


> Brighton Pier, I was there trying to get some shots this weekend for the comp...and failing. I like the warm light.


Thanks  we went down at the start of the month when it was still warm, yet the pier was strangely deserted so we had a good mooch around.


----------



## tom_craggs (May 23, 2008)

selamlar said:


> Towards the light
> 
> Will be impressed if anyone can guess what/where this is!



Inside a cornish tin mine?


----------



## Chemical needs (May 23, 2008)

In those recently discovered underground thingys?


----------



## teuchter (May 25, 2008)

Taken a couple of years ago and scanned from film:

Conveyor

Birds

(Cropped, levels adjusted)

And from a week or two ago and taken on a cameraphone:

Platform

(Also cropped & levels adjusted)


----------



## snadge (May 25, 2008)

entry 1


----------



## cybertect (May 25, 2008)

Thumbnails updated.


----------



## indicate (May 25, 2008)

1. Columbia River
2. Astoria Bridge
3. No Trespassing


----------



## selamlar (May 26, 2008)

tom_craggs said:


> Inside a cornish tin mine?



Nope.  Older and further away!


----------



## Grobelaar (May 26, 2008)

selamlar said:


> Nope.  Older and further away!



Beehive houses in Turkey, possibly Harran?


----------



## harlow (May 26, 2008)

Here is mine! Thanks!

http://www.islandwonder.com/blog/may2008/bike_ride_0661.jpg


----------



## basher t (May 26, 2008)

three entries

window lines
http://www.flickr.com/photos/14603731@N08/2158679767/in/set-72157603609850810/

tree lines
http://www.flickr.com/photos/14603731@N08/2162334276/in/set-72157603609850810/

beach lines
http://www.flickr.com/photos/14603731@N08/2158683127/in/set-72157603609850810/


----------



## selamlar (May 27, 2008)

Grobelaar said:


> Beehive houses in Turkey, possibly Harran?



Yes!

<is impressed>


----------



## Forkboy (May 27, 2008)

Composition 1

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2376/2451899872_b122b017d7.jpg


----------



## mitochondria (May 27, 2008)

Forkboy said:


> Composition 1
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2376/2451899872_b122b017d7.jpg



another great one!!


----------



## hiccup (May 28, 2008)

Boundary

(a bit of usm)


----------



## Nina (May 28, 2008)

my second entry

rushed, and a little poorly executed 

*I must do my homework*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/muftysludge/2530909194/

vignetting in PS


----------



## lobster (May 28, 2008)

Nina said:


> my second entry
> 
> rushed, and a little poorly executed
> 
> ...



heh , i like that


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 28, 2008)

2. Phone lines at dusk

3. A curious place for a streetlight?


----------



## teuchter (May 28, 2008)

Barking_Mad said:


> 2. Phone lines at dusk
> 
> 3. A curious place for a streetlight?



"Must login as barking_mad to view this image." for the first one....


----------



## Santino (May 28, 2008)

hiccup said:


> (a bit of usm)


I thought it was going to be a picture of Carter USM


----------



## dlx1 (May 28, 2008)

> Nina - lines


clever


----------



## Barking_Mad (May 28, 2008)

teuchter said:


> "Must login as barking_mad to view this image." for the first one....



edit: fixed this now. For some reason it had been de-selected from being publically viewable. I entered it at work, weird.....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 28, 2008)

tween the


----------



## Forkboy (May 29, 2008)

Composition 2

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2272/2527577620_ac31d668f4.jpg


Post processing of levels and hue/saturation


----------



## neonwilderness (May 29, 2008)

3. Night Fence


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 29, 2008)

Double Yellow

My second entry.  Cropped and levels adjusted.


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 29, 2008)

Third Entry: Rendez-Vous:


----------



## Firky (May 29, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> Third Entry: Rendez-Vous:



What lens is that? Some mad bokeh going on.


----------



## Refused as fuck (May 29, 2008)

EF 50mm f/1.4 <3333


----------



## danski (May 29, 2008)

Forkboy said:


> Composition 1
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2376/2451899872_b122b017d7.jpg





not in Purfleet by any chance is it?


----------



## Firky (May 29, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> EF 50mm f/1.4 <3333



prime lenses 

I have a Nikon AFD 50mm f/1.4 and it's my most used lens.


----------



## Forkboy (May 30, 2008)

danski said:


> not in Purfleet by any chance is it?



Nope... down Dagenham Docks way... I literally got about 10 minutes in which to take some pictures before the sky opened up on me...


----------



## idioteque (May 30, 2008)

Entry 1:

Heavy Threads


----------



## janeb (May 30, 2008)

Entry 3, stairs

http://www.flickr.com/photos/janeb4/2443652588/

just converted into b&w


----------



## boohoo (May 30, 2008)

Entry 1:

Collapsed Interior

Not the perfect picture but I had to get the camera to look around a corner...


----------



## boohoo (May 30, 2008)

Entry 2:

Literally on the edge of London

i like the contrast of textures...


----------



## boohoo (May 30, 2008)

Third Entry:

blocks


----------



## cybertect (May 31, 2008)

Some great stuff here. 

Thumbnails updated.


----------



## johey24 (May 31, 2008)

cybertect said:


> Some great stuff here.
> 
> Thumbnails updated.



Indeed Cybertect, indeed. I am not a fan of the topic but gosh, there are some great photos here this month. Spent an hour now looking through them and there are 25 that i could vote for in my top 3! I'd say in the year or so that i've been involved here, this month's must be one of the best ito the average quality. 

Also good to see so many new posters on the photo side of Urban.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 31, 2008)

My third entry;-

Elegant Fence


----------



## johey24 (May 31, 2008)

1. Tibetan Ceiling
http://www.flickr.com/photos/7830239@N06/2516578785/sizes/l/

2. Old and New
http://www.flickr.com/photos/7830239@N06/2517387720/sizes/l/

3. Cooking
http://www.flickr.com/photos/7830239@N06/2516560759/sizes/l/


----------



## maufar (May 31, 2008)

*Freshly Mowed Lines*
http://flickr.com/photos/8026360@N04/2537981629/?edited=1

*Wooden Sun*
http://flickr.com/photos/8026360@N04/2537980769/?edited=1

*Banana Bamboo*
http://flickr.com/photos/8026360@N04/2537979925/?edited=1

These are my entries. There are some lovely photos this month. It's gonna make  voting difficult.

Enjoy, everyone!


----------



## mitochondria (May 31, 2008)

^^ nice!


----------



## cybertect (May 31, 2008)

Thumbnails updated.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 31, 2008)

Well done Cybertect.  You are really on the ball.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 31, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> tween the





cybertect said:


> Thumbnails updated.


might not be ground breaking but i did enter this in the compo


----------



## cybertect (May 31, 2008)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Well done Cybertect.  You are really on the ball.



Apparently not 

Sorry, my error corrected now Paulie.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 31, 2008)

cybertect said:


> Apparently not
> 
> Sorry, my error corrected now Paulie.


cheers my lovely


----------



## cybertect (May 31, 2008)

Last-minute final entry from myself

Parallel Lines (Heart of Glass)


----------



## Dhimmi (Jun 1, 2008)

Bonjour, Gutten Tag, Pjeklo and Allo Belgrade capital of europe's biggest party EUROVISION, waaaaaah, I suppose wondering you are about the votes this year from the recently freed people republic democrajzski of Margate, waaaaaah, so thank you for party is welcome and better than last year party which was good too even though we not there. Is been a good night and I like your dress, you make?

1: indicate - Astoria Bridge
2: funky_sessions - Light Trails
3: teuchter - Conveyor


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 1, 2008)

My votes are as follows:-

1.   stowpirate - Sarcophagus

2.   Rainingstairs - Athens

3.   soulfluxzero - constructivism

It took me about an hour and a half to whittle it down from 10 on the shortlist.


----------



## mitochondria (Jun 1, 2008)

hard choice, but:

1. Forkboy - Composition 1

2. maufar - Wooden Sun

3. brix - Concrete staircase


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 1, 2008)

1 basher t - window lines
2 firky - the moon
3 neonwilderness - night fence


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jun 1, 2008)

1. Alef - Groovy
2. Funky Sessions - Light Trails
3. Largo - Driving 

Many other good ones too.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 1, 2008)

1. alef - Groovy
2. Hiccup - Stripes
3. johey24 - Tibetan Ceiling

took ages to make my mind up.


----------



## Firky (Jun 1, 2008)

*1] tom_craggs - Road to Nowhere*

No explanation needed.

*2] dlx1 - Her name was*

Pretty and a nice bit of framing.

*3] indicate - No Trespassing*

loads of texture and lighting, i like lots!


----------



## cesare (Jun 1, 2008)

1. Nina - I must do my homework
2. tom_craggs - Road To Nowhere
3. Hocus Eye - Double Yellow


----------------

I loved the colours in basher t's 'tree lines'. I really liked looking at firky's 'Moon' and Paulie's 'the answer my friend'. And hiccup's 'Stripes'.

I was a bit surprised not to see more variation on the theme e.g. production, dancing, heart/life, drug para etc. 

Some nice photos, looked at them all three times.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 1, 2008)

my votes: 

soulfluxzero - constructivism

Largo - Walking the Dog

 tom_craggs - Road to Nowhere

----------------------------

Other favourites:

basher t - window lines
brix - Concrete staircase
Barking_Mad - Phone lines at dusk
hiccup - Boundary
maufar - Freshly Mowed Lines
Paulie Tandoori- tween the
Refused as fuck - Tower
trixiet - NO CROSSING ZONE


----------



## blueplume (Jun 1, 2008)

1- Window lines, baher t
2- Browsing, grobelaar 
3- Rendez-vous, refused as fack

Some others are nice; Driving, largo is funny


----------



## EddyBlack (Jun 1, 2008)

1. Rainingstairs - Athens

2. brix - Concrete staircase

3. Barking Mad - Lines of Poles


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 1, 2008)

1st Hocus Eye - Planks, Slats, Grids and Online

2nd cybertect - Parallel Lines (Heart of Glass)

3rd basher t - window lines


----------



## Crispy (Jun 1, 2008)

Some excellent entries this month, but my votes go to:

1. basher t - beach lines
2. cybertect - Overpass
3. janeb - Rocks at Yesnaby


----------



## janeb (Jun 1, 2008)

My votes are for;

Stowpirate - Sarcophogus

Tom_craggs - Tree Lines

Raining Stairs - Athens


----------



## brix (Jun 1, 2008)

Almost impossible to decide.  I've changed my mind over and over again 

But, I'm going with:

1)  indicate - No Trespassing
2)  mitochondria - wasps
3)  kropotkin - The Bowl

I liked all the entries but the ones I particularly loved, apart from those above, were:

basher t - window lines, boohoo - blocks, cybertect - Overpass, hiccup - Boundary, lobster - cloths line, maufar - Freshly Mowed Lines, soulfluxzero - constructivism.

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Chemical needs (Jun 1, 2008)

1.stowpirate - sarcophagus
2.basher t - window lines
3.teuchter - birds


----------



## Limejuice (Jun 1, 2008)

Some excellent photographs here.

Gun to head, my choices:

1. Tom Craggs - Road to Nowhere

2. Grobelaar - Bendy Bench

3. Nina - I must do my homework


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 1, 2008)

1. Lawl - ravon *Why:* _Like this as the line go from top to bottom left cool crop to a square [] _

2. Rainingstairs - Athens *Why:* _Shadow & light _

3. Hiccup - Stripes *Why:*can use inmagashion can hearing the sea. Only down side other people in fount of green deckchair 


What up with *johey24 - Old and New* image missing ?


----------



## cybertect (Jun 1, 2008)

dlx1 said:


> What up with *johey24 - Old and New* image missing ?



Weird. It was there before [?]. Seems to have corrupted.

I've re-uploaded it.


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 2, 2008)

Well that took most of the evening... 

1.  Grobelaar - Bendy Bench
2.  Kropotkin - The Hole
3.  Queen of Goths - Bamboo

Special mention to 

Boohoo - blocks
Neonwilderness  - Night fence
Chemical Needs - Mutant fruit... 

you know I could go on for a while here, why not go have a cup of tea while you're waiting.


----------



## stowpirate (Jun 2, 2008)

1 - Colombia River - indicate
2 - Largo - Walking the Dog - Largo
3 - Fratton - Firky


----------



## Robster970 (Jun 2, 2008)

1. alef - Groovy
2. Rainingstairs - Athens
3. cybertect - Under the Bridge


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 2, 2008)

1 Firky. The moon. What a gorgeous picture.

2.neonwilderness. Night fence.

3.stowpirate. Journey's end.

Tough decision.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jun 2, 2008)

1. basher t - window lines
2. Largo - Driving
3. Grobelaar - Bendy Bench


----------



## hiccup (Jun 2, 2008)

1 - Grobelaar - Bendy Bench, because I love the way the bench echoes the path

2 - neonwilderness - pylon, really like the smudgy reflection

3 - tom_craggs - Road to Nowhere, just a lovely photo

Also really liked brix - Concrete staircase, forkboy - Composition 1, indicate - No Trespassing, Largo - Walking the Dog, Lawl - walking above said lines, 
mitochondria - rhinolines and soulfluxzero - constructivism


----------



## hiccup (Jun 2, 2008)

dlx1 said:


> ...
> 
> 3. Hiccup - Stripes *Why:*can use inmagashion can hear the sea. Only down side other people in fount of green deckchair
> 
> ...



I did try to photoshop those people out, but got bored doing it.


----------



## kropotkin (Jun 2, 2008)

1. Cybertect- Parallel Lines (heart of glass)  [beautiful colours there]
2. alef- Groovy
3. funky_sessions- light trails.

Great pictures this month!


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 2, 2008)

1 Firky . The Moon

2 Alef . Groovy

3 Tom Craggs . Road To Nowhere


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 2, 2008)

e19896 - “the specture of the feast”

 forkboy - Composition 1

 Largo - Driving



Yay for the LED penlight drawings. Great fun. More people should be doing this


----------



## Robster970 (Jun 2, 2008)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Yay for the LED penlight drawings. Great fun. More people should be doing this



Loved the dog ! Perhaps next month's comp should be painting with light.


----------



## Structaural (Jun 2, 2008)

Tough call but I'll go with:

1. Stowpirate - Sarcophagus

2. Firky - The Moon

3. Grobellar - Bendy beach


----------



## johey24 (Jun 2, 2008)

An outstanding crop this month. So many winners, it was not merely maybe A or B, but all of A to V would be worthy winners. 

1. Alef: Groovy (brilliant, Alef - and it's time you win again)
2. Queen of Goth: KUMU (those are the most subtle yet visible lines on the wall ... )
3. Nina: I must do my homework (for originality and execution)

I also sooooo wanna vote for Basher T's "Window Lines", Rainingstairs' "Athens" .... and too many others.


----------



## LadyLDN (Jun 2, 2008)

Well done to all this month - really great pictures!
My votes go to:

1. Grobelaar - Bendy Bench
2. tom_craggs - Road to Nowhere
3. dlx1 - Lines to no were


----------



## Grobelaar (Jun 2, 2008)

Had great fun entering and some great photos really tricky choice, but my votes go to:

1. Neonwilderness: Saltburn Pier

2. tom_craggs: Road to nowhere

3. Hocus Eye: Planks, Slats, Grids and Online


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 2, 2008)

Some fantastic ones this month, as always

Anyway - very hard to choose but here are mine

1. *Basher-t - "Window Lines"* - great composition, beautiful photo, shadows and lines
2. *Grobelaar - "Browsing"* - Lines of books, lines of peoples, lines on the page.It fitted the category in lots of overlapping ways as well as being a great photo
3. *Rainingstairs - "Athens"* - lovely colours and the different lines that are seen and created by the shadows


----------



## idioteque (Jun 2, 2008)

*1. Rainingstairs - Athens.* Love the colours, and the alightment of the pillars is superb. 
*2. janeb- Rocks at Yesnaby.* Again, I really like the colours, and the patterns that the cracks make.
*3. basher_t- Window Lines.* What QoG said


----------



## soulfluxzero (Jun 2, 2008)

1. tom_craggs - Road to Nowhere:  subtle and beautiful. the lines suck you in to the emptiness of the seascape.

2. Barking Mad - Lines of Poles: love the heavy atmosphere created by the cold formality of the road signs and lights.

3. cybertect - Overpass:  well excecuted; very minimalist with some fantastic tones.

That was hard.


----------



## Rainingstairs (Jun 2, 2008)

1. tom_craggs: Road to Nowhere-is surreal. I loved the way they captured the road just disappearing into nothingness.

2. Funk sessions: Light Trails- amorphous happiness 

3. Basher t- Window Lines: they captured the expression of far off people against such a vast background, it got my vote.

I also loved: refused as fuck's Tower, Lawl- Spikey, Largo's Walking the dog (how cool!), Barking Mads Phone lines at dusk, Firky's The Moon and Johy24's Tibetan Ceiling


----------



## tom_craggs (Jun 2, 2008)

Onw of the hardest months voting I have had in a while, nice to haave a slightly more open/visual theme - standard pretty high I reckon. 

*soulfluxzero - constructivism*: Can't really explain why, so not going to try - just worked for me.

*Nina: I must do my homework*: Most of the images were a literal interpretation, this wasn't and worked well.

*Grobelaar - Bendy Bench*: Composition:Excellent

Otherwise I liked:

trixiet - NO CROSSING ZONE, Refused as fuck - Tower (favourite shot - just didn't autmatically make me think lines), Pavlik - Middle of the road, Largo - Walking the Dog, Firky - The Moon


----------



## Nina (Jun 2, 2008)

1. Tom Craggs - Road to Nowhere  (Pure quality)
2. Rainingstairs - Athens (Beautiful)
3. Refused as Fuck - Tower (Clever)


Also liked Soulfluxzero - Constructivism (lovely composition and interesting subject) and Forkboy - Competition 2 (I just liked the atmosphere and colours in this)


----------



## rekil (Jun 3, 2008)

1: Firky - The Moon
2: Refused as fuck - Tower
3: Refused as fuck - Wilderness II


----------



## maufar (Jun 3, 2008)

Tough choice!

Grobelaar - Bendy Bench
Mitochondria - Wasps
Mort - Paper Rainbow


----------



## e19896 (Jun 3, 2008)

tom_craggs - Road to Nowhere

stowpirate - Numbers of the beast

Nina - I must do my homework

come on how do you vote for such outstanding work was an hard one, i loaded all images onto the lap top got stoned with them on a slide show and took it from there..

The who live at leeds up load and we was off..


----------



## zoltan (Jun 3, 2008)

Have yet to vote, bu theres some fantastic stuff posted up this month

well done!


----------



## big eejit (Jun 3, 2008)

1. Brix - concrete staircase
2. basher t - window lines
3. hiccup - boundary


----------



## Alicia (Jun 3, 2008)

1. Cybertect- under the bridge
2. Brix- Concrete staircase
3. Teuchter- Birds


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 3, 2008)

Just spend the last hour or so going though them all and have finally managed to narrow them down to just three.

1.  Refused as fuck - Wilderness II
2.  janeb - Rocks at Yesnaby
3.  teuchter - Platform


----------



## alef (Jun 3, 2008)

*1. indicate - No Trespassing
2. hiccup - Euclidian Parallel
3. High Voltage - Field
*


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 3, 2008)

Alicia said:


> 1. Cybertect- under the bridge
> 2. Brix- Concrete staircase
> 3. Teuchter- Birds




Oh FFS! Who are you?


----------



## cybertect (Jun 3, 2008)

I've been staring at these for days and finally made my mind up (or was forced to by the impending deadline).

*2. Nina -  I must do my homework*
Just the kind of imaginative interpretation I was hoping for when I set the theme, topped by excellent execution.

*1. tom_craggs: Road to Nowhere*
Sublime, beautiful light. I'm afraid the wonky horizon cost it first place, though 

Tough call on 3rd, but

*3. Largo - Walking the Dog*
for its humour and creative light painting. 

I so wanted to find room for the following, but couldn't.  

alef - Groovy
Chemical Needs - Mutant Fruit
Forkboy - Composition 2
mort - Paper Rainbow


----------



## Crispy (Jun 3, 2008)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Oh FFS! Who are you?


why do you care?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 3, 2008)

Crispy said:


> why do you care?





I don't. just give me that IP.


She prefers paella to sushi that's suspicious no?




I'm off to bed. had a very confusing evening 

Ciao!


----------



## snadge (Jun 3, 2008)

1. tom_craggs - Road to Nowhere
2. Refused as fuck - Wilderness II
3. janeb - Rocks at Yesnaby

some excellent photos this month.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 3, 2008)

my only vote is on the wrong thread


----------



## Firky (Jun 3, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> my only vote is on the wrong thread


----------



## boohoo (Jun 3, 2008)

1. tom_craggs - Road to Nowhere

2. johey24 - Cookingjpg

3. Grobelaar - Browsing


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 3, 2008)

firky said:


>


s'fucking truth man...doh!

don't know whether to laugh, cry or have a wank tbh


----------



## Firky (Jun 3, 2008)

They have been here six years and they still don't know the score?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 3, 2008)

Hocus Eye. said:


> My first entry to help get things going:
> 
> Planks, Slats, Grids and Online
> 
> Levels tweaked and cropped.


you know i said that:





Paulie Tandoori said:


> there's a painting in cardiff museum that is so similar to your shot, its spooky (but can't remember who by tho ).


well blimey, the painting that this poster links to is the one i meant  

and there's stanley edwards copying your photos as well...... top of the world.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 3, 2008)

My votes are as follows

1) tom_craggs - Road to Nowhere

2) cybertect - Parallel Lines (Heart of Glass)

3) janeb - Rocks at Yesnaby


----------



## cybertect (Jun 4, 2008)

Congrats to tom_craggs on a well-deserved win with Road to Nowhere! 

Points for the top ten as follows:


```
tom_craggs	Road to Nowhere			38
basher t	window lines			19
Grobelaar	Bendy Bench			17
Rainingstairs	Athens				16
alef		Groovy				16
Firky		the moon			13
stowpirate	sarcophagus			12
Nina		I must do my homework		11
brix		Concrete staircase		 8
cybertect	Parallel Lines (Heart of Glass)	 7
```

Full results here [28 KB PDF]


----------



## neonwilderness (Jun 4, 2008)

cybertect said:


> Full results here [28 KB PDF]



Blimey, you've certainly been on the ball with this comp!

Congratulations to tom_craggs, a great photo


----------



## Firky (Jun 4, 2008)

I beat refused as fuck, that is all that matters


----------



## cybertect (Jun 4, 2008)

neonwilderness said:


> Blimey, you've certainly been on the ball with this comp!



I built a little database app to manage the uploads and voting. There is some use for commuting time on the train 

http://www.cybertects.co.uk/scirocco/fun/PCM_Entries_Screen.png
http://www.cybertects.co.uk/scirocco/fun/PCM_Voting_Screen.png

Needs a bit of polishing, but if anyone's interested I may be able to distribute some runtime versions for others to use - Mac OS X at the moment, but I could do a Windows version easily enough.


----------



## hiccup (Jun 4, 2008)

Blimey. Now there's organised. 

Congratulations tom_craggs. Lovely shot


----------



## Robster970 (Jun 4, 2008)

cybertect said:


> Needs a bit of polishing, but if anyone's interested I may be able to distribute some runtime versions for others to use - Mac OS X at the moment, but I could do a Windows version easily enough.



What have you written it in? Can you send me src? Curious to see how you've handled when people don't define 1,2,3


----------



## tom_craggs (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks all, very flattered again, it was 20 months ago I last won - so much has changed in life since then, but the monthly comp helps to give some grounding! 

Some really great work this month and I struggled with the voting so well done all. Thanks to Cybertect for the tumbs, vote counts etc.

I'll get thinking on the theme.


----------



## Structaural (Jun 4, 2008)

Well done mate, well deserved!


----------



## e19896 (Jun 4, 2008)

cybertect said:


> Congrats to tom_craggs on a well-deserved win with Road to Nowhere!
> 
> Points for the top ten as follows:
> 
> ...



To organised is all of this tom_craggs	Road to Nowhere	well done..


----------



## cesare (Jun 4, 2008)

Congratulations tom_craggs!

Cheerses to cybertect as well.


----------



## cybertect (Jun 4, 2008)

Robster970 said:


> What have you written it in? Can you send me src? Curious to see how you've handled when people don't define 1,2,3



FileMaker Pro. Easy and very quick to put together something like this.

There's manual entry required (pick from a pop up list of the entries already in the DB) - I'm pulling in web snippets from the forum for display and reference, but not parsing the HTML to work out what people are voting. It's not that intelligent! 

Providing the naming convention that Alef suggested to me is adhered to, it will automatically parse the names of the entrants and titles of the photos when importing the JPEGs from disk into the DB, though.


----------



## Robster970 (Jun 4, 2008)

cybertect said:


> FileMaker Pro. Easy and very quick to put together something like this.
> 
> There's manual entry required (pick from a pop up list of the entries already in the DB) - I'm pulling in web snippets from the forum for display and reference, but not parsing the HTML to work out what people are voting. It's not that intelligent!
> 
> Providing the naming convention that Alef suggested to me is adhered to, it will automatically parse the names of the entrants and titles of the photos when importing the JPEGs from disk into the DB, though.



I was thinking about writing a php app or something that does a get on the URL for the thread, dumps it in a file and then parses/does some regex stuff to it, creating a hash and then sorting/counting. It's one of those things I'll probably never get around to doing. Was v.impressed with your screenshots.


----------



## Nina (Jun 4, 2008)

Cor blimey - what have I been doing with my commuting time! 

Well done Tom, a brilliant shot and a clear winner


----------



## LadyLDN (Jun 4, 2008)

Congratulations tom_craggs / those in the top 10!

Well done to all the entries for some wicked shots


----------



## Grobelaar (Jun 4, 2008)

congrats to Tom Craggs, great photo. Thanks for all who voted for me, very pleased with my third spot for my first attempt. Can't wait for next month now, has been great just to get out and take photos for the compo.


----------



## soulfluxzero (Jun 4, 2008)

congrats tom- sublime photo and well deserved win. Great compo month all round in terms of participation and quality, enjoyed it!


----------



## tom_craggs (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks all. I am getting there with next months theme, narrowed it down to a shortlist of 5...some fairly literal, others a bit more creative...


----------



## brix (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks so much to cybertect for organising the competition, and well done tom_craggs!

I had a really rubbish and stressful day at work yesterday and I was feeling really down about it it all. But it's really cheered me up to make it into the top ten! I can't believe it because the entries were all absolutely fantastic! I only started taking pictures recently and this is my first entry so really pleased.   Wheeee....


----------



## Rainingstairs (Jun 4, 2008)

Congrats tom_craggs and all!


----------



## alef (Jun 4, 2008)

Congrats, Tom! Beautiful shot.







I've added it to the winners' gallery and made it the highlight on the thumbnails.

And a very big thumbs up to cybertect on streamlining the counting of votes!

BTW, there were 100 entries for May. Clearly it was a successful theme.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 4, 2008)

The horizon reaks havoc with mine eyes!


----------



## alef (Jun 4, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> The horizon reaks havoc with mine eyes!



Now that you mention it, that is quite a bendy horizon!


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 4, 2008)

Considering the competition was about lines it's a nice touch.


----------



## cesare (Jun 4, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> Considering the competition was about lines it's a nice touch.



All of the lines are distorted in some way, that's why it's not only beautiful but surreal. I thought that was the point but maybe I've been reading too much into it.


----------



## tom_craggs (Jun 4, 2008)

Nobody said the lines had to be straight!? 

Does look wierd though and always irritated me, will find and upload a different pic of the same place that shows a similar thing. The wonky horizon was not part of my creative planning to be honest, the wonky lines of the road and double yellows was.


----------



## big eejit (Jun 4, 2008)

brix said:


> Thanks so much to cybertect for organising the competition, and well done tom_craggs!
> 
> I had a really rubbish and stressful day at work yesterday and I was feeling really down about it it all. But it's really cheered me up to make it into the top ten! I can't believe it because the entries were all absolutely fantastic! I only started taking pictures recently and this is my first entry so really pleased.   Wheeee....



Pleased I voted for you now. 

Well done Tom!


----------



## tom_craggs (Jun 4, 2008)

brix said:


> Thanks so much to cybertect for organising the competition, and well done tom_craggs!
> 
> I had a really rubbish and stressful day at work yesterday and I was feeling really down about it it all. But it's really cheered me up to make it into the top ten! I can't believe it because the entries were all absolutely fantastic! I only started taking pictures recently and this is my first entry so really pleased.   Wheeee....




Well done brix, was a lovely shot - lots of interest, shapes and texture.


----------



## big eejit (Jun 4, 2008)

And lines.  ;-)


----------



## cesare (Jun 4, 2008)

tom_craggs said:


> Nobody said the lines had to be straight!?
> 
> Does look wierd though and always irritated me, will find and upload a different pic of the same place that shows a similar thing. The wonky horizon was not part of my creative planning to be honest, the wonky lines of the road and double yellows was.



I was reading too much into it


----------



## cesare (Jun 4, 2008)

tom_craggs, are you right handed?


----------



## exosculate (Jun 4, 2008)

cesare said:


> tom_craggs, are you right handed?



What are you insinuating?




p.s - Well done Tom.....


----------



## tom_craggs (Jun 4, 2008)

cesare said:


> tom_craggs, are you right handed?



Yes, why?


----------



## teuchter (Jun 4, 2008)

tom_craggs said:


> Nobody said the lines had to be straight!?
> 
> Does look wierd though and always irritated me, will find and upload a different pic of the same place that shows a similar thing. The wonky horizon was not part of my creative planning to be honest, the wonky lines of the road and double yellows was.



It disturbs me too, so much so that i straightened it up for you and posted the altered image somewhere earlier in the thread. Then I thought, maybe that's just being annoyingly interfering. Anyway, i think it's still there somewhere.
Well done on the win, though. It was well deserved. I would have put you as my first choice if it wasn't for the bendy sea.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 4, 2008)

congrats tom


----------



## brix (Jun 5, 2008)

tom_craggs said:


> Well done brix, was a lovely shot - lots of interest, shapes and texture.



Thanks Tom.  I have a bit of a love affair with concrete buildings and I hope that came across in the shot.  Carrying my camera everywhere now trying to get a pic for June.



big eejit said:


> And lines.  ;-)



Innit!


----------



## Rainingstairs (Jun 9, 2008)

tom_craggs said:


> Nobody said the lines had to be straight!?
> 
> Does look wierd though and always irritated me, will find and upload a different pic of the same place that shows a similar thing. The wonky horizon was not part of my creative planning to be honest, the wonky lines of the road and double yellows was.



i love the bendy horizon. life's imperfections,


----------

